# A large collection of parity algorithms



## Christopher Mowla (Nov 20, 2009)

..


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Why is r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' only mentioned as an "original algorithm" and not as an algorithm itself?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2009)

I clicked this thread hoping for "a collection of parity algorithms." What I got was "a collection of parity algorithms for big cubes."

I also thought it would be a list in the thread, that would be added to. Still helpful, though I wanted Square-1 parity algos, but nevermind.

Why no just avoid parity? :fp lol.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 20, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Still helpful, though I wanted Square-1 parity algos, but nevermind.



Why not use the adjacent edge swap from Lars Vandenbergh?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice!
I don't know if I'm really qualified to evaluate it (since my alg is in it), nor if it's necessarily good, but at least someone is trying.

Some quick comments:

Some of your links are wrong.

"(Rr) U2 x (Rr) U2 (Rr) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Ll) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr) U2 (Rr)' U2 (Rr)'" can be made into a pure parity.

"l'U2l'U2(l'r)U2l'U2lU2r'U2l2" was not invented by me; I got it from others here. I do believe I'm one of few people to have taken out the cube rotation, though.

I'd sort of like to submit these algs. They're rather interesting because they start so similarly.

I'd like pictures or links. I made alg.garron.us for a reason, and Cride5's image generator is very nice.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Why no just avoid parity? :fp lol.


You were obviously not there when cmowla made *his very first thread*.
(Also, your facepalm there is completely unnecessary. When will people get that this is not a chatroom?)


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow very nicely done. What a great resource.



cmowla said:


> Note 4: As you might have noticed by looking at my avatar, I am curious if there has ever been the discovery of a pure edge flip algorithm *less than 25 quarter turn moves*.



If I remember correctly, you mentioned in a previous thread that you have found one. When I opened the .pdf that was the first thing I went looking for but didn't see it. Have you found an alg that short?


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

I know no one clicks on links, so...



blah said:


> OLL Parity (RUL):
> Lw' U2 x Lw' U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 Lw (25q, 17f)
> Lw' U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 x' Lw U2 Lw (25q, 17f)
> Rw U2 x Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw' (25q, 17f) (Yu Nakajima _uses_ this, Lucas Garron _found_ it)
> ...


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2009)

cmowla said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Why is r U2 x r U2 r U2 r' U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 r' U2 r' only mentioned as an "original algorithm" and not as an algorithm itself?
> ...



Yes that much was quite obvious, you seemed to have completely missed the point of my question. Perhaps I should have asked why you felt the need to only list a modified version of this alg, and leave the original as only a side note. I think that this alg (and it's inverse) are far and away the fastest, yet neither is listed as a main algorithm and neither is credited to Lucas Garron.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2009)

cmowla said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that much was quite obvious, you seemed to have completely missed the point of my question. Perhaps I should have asked why you felt the need to only list a modified version of this alg, and leave the original as only a side note. I think that this alg (and it's inverse) are far and away the fastest, yet neither is listed as a main algorithm and neither is credited to Lucas Garron.
> ...



Yes, I have had problems with accurately crediting algorithms before, and I have decided that unless I hear directly from the creator that they want to be credited that I don't bother, since it is so easy to make mistakes.

And perhaps I was expressing my fear that the "original algorithms" might go overlooked.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 20, 2009)

cmowla said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like pictures or links. I made alg.garron.us for a reason, and Cride5's image generator is very nice.
> ...


...No, he's saying you should make pictures using one of the two methods he suggested to show what cube state each algorithm solves.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

cmowla said:


> Hi to all. I have researched a lot over the internet in the past looking for all of the “one edge flip” algorithms I could find (for big cubes). Now I will give the results to you. I have included a pdf attachment which has the algorithms, their sources, their founders, etc. I am pretty sure that all algorithms are correct as shown.



Where is it?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 6, 2010)

[offtopic]Why are cmowla's posts a different font from the rest of the page?[/offtopic]


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> [offtopic]Why are cmowla's posts a different font from the rest of the page?[/offtopic]



He uses Times New Roman size 3 font. I have no idea why though.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 6, 2010)

cmowla said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Where is it?
> ...



Oh, ok. I thought it was there and I just couldn't find it. That's cool with me.


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Feb 8, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cmowla said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I was looking for that too. Important material like this needs to eventually end up in the Wiki, instead of strewn all over the different threads.


----------

